# Humidor Pornacopia



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I have always been an organization freak and getting bit by the cigar bug has been no different. I have become infatuated with finding the perfect humidor for me and looking through website after website I have found some really cool stuff, most of which is way out of my price range. You know your getting old when you would rather look at pieces of wood on the internet rather than swimsuit models!



//i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a516/mdsphoto1/9214690466_38f6952efe_zps4a9fc3be.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ound: You, my friend, are a VERY disturbed individual.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

And some more.This first one is my personal favorite so far.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

And stil more.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Spend a week, or so, searching for "Arlin Liss Humidors and Cabinets"

Arlin is the world's uncontested King Humidor P0rnographer.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Spend a week, or so, searching for "Arlin Liss Humidors and Cabinets"
> 
> Arlin is the world's uncontested King Humidor P0rnographer.


I think I actually spent 2-weeks on his site and included a few of his boxes below. He is a very talented guy, but alas his cabinets are well beyond my means.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I think I actually spent 2-weeks on his site and included a few of his boxes below. He is a very talented guy, but alas his cabinets are well beyond my means.


Arlin's amazing. In the past, if you bought one of his larger cabs, he would actually load the thing up on a trailer, drive it to you himself and set it up. He's in a league of his own. There's Arlin, then everybody else.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

A humidor pic doesn't turn me on unless it's one of a cabinet full of my favorite sticks :smoke2: I'd rather see a shot of a 150 qt marine cooler full of CAOs, Padrons, and Viajes, than a $5k custom build full of things I don't smoke (or worse yet...empty).

There is some nice craftsmanship there for sure, but it just doesn't get me off.


----------



## Matt1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

Absolutely amazing, my coolidor looks like a ziplock bag with holes in it compared to most of those. One day I will have a walk in humidor made of gold and platinum with a sexy cuban cigar roller who lives inside making custom cigars for me.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

It is taking all the self restraint I can muster to not purchase that Prometheus Fuente Destino Al Siglo in Walnut. Gorgeous.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome pics. I particularly like the one built into the desk, very nice.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

i want one of those.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> And stil more.


I think the black one is stingray? I was going to buy a wallet in Manila that looks exactly like it from a shop that sells Barongs (an official Philippine garment/shirt) but I needed the shirt for a wedding, and the salesman would budge on the price of the wallet.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Pervert!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

sjcruiser36 said:


> I think the black one is stingray? I was going to buy a wallet in Manila that looks exactly like it from a shop that sells Barongs (an official Philippine garment/shirt) but I needed the shirt for a wedding, and the salesman would budge on the price of the wallet.


I used 3 stingray skins for my motorcycle seats, it really is one of the coolest exotic leathers.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Those were cool


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I used 3 stingray skins for my motorcycle seats, it really is one of the coolest exotic leathers.


Nice seats!!! I think when I return next year, I'm going to purchase one.


----------



## jhofman (Mar 28, 2014)

Anybody can feel free to send me any one of those.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Kinky! :faint:


----------



## KawandaBlack (Nov 24, 2014)

awesome pics!!!! need to get my hands in one of those!


----------

